# Caramel Apple Station - Suggestions?



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

So here's what I'm thinking...

Not everyone wants their caramel apples the same way, so I was thinking of setting up a station. Whole Granny Smith apples would be available near a cutting board for preparing fresh slices of apple(this is an adult party), with a trachcan handy for stems and cores.
A warm caramel dipping sauce will be the center of the station. It would be flanked with bowls of chocolate chips and pulverized peanuts for toppings if desired, each kept separate.
What other options might be worth considering?
What Caramel sauce do recommend (product or recipe)?
Would you use something other than Garnny Smith's?


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50129

I found this recipe and I think this is what I will try this year. Either this or a crock pot caramel sauce. You might want to serve it with apple slices instead of whole apples. I have found that most people won't eat a whole caramel apple. You can get the granny smith's pre sliced in bags that won't turn brown. I am going to use dried apple chips for my dip. If you use whole apples I would put plastic wrap and ribbon next to station so that people could take them home as a nice favor. Gala apples make nice sweet caramel apples also.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

No, like I said, I'm providing a cutting board so people can slice the apples, but the store bought, pre-sliced apples is a thought.
The whole reason for the cutting board was so folks could cut what they want without having to worry about browning, but you have a winning notion. How long do these pre-sliced apples stay white out of the bag?
The crock pot sauce you mentioned, is that just caramel morsels melted and kept soft in a crock pot on low heat? Most of the recipes for dipping sauce seem to be for a sauce meant for room temperature. I'd like it warm at least.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.thatsmyhome.com/slowcooker/caradip.htm 
take a look at this recipe or try this one:

16oz. bag caramel's, 1/4 C milk. Combine both in crock pot, cook on low for about 1 hour or until caramels melt. This makes a thick dip, add more milk for a thinner dip. You must stir this often or the caramel will stick to the crock pot. I used this recipe to make caramel apples last year. 
I have a bag of the apple slices at home I will open them tonight and do a little experiment and get back to you on how long they last.


----------



## share the scare (Sep 12, 2007)

To keep the apples from turning brown, as you are slicing them, put them in some salt water. My mother used to help a group of ladies getting ready for making turnovers for their apple festival and that is what they did. They will keep white for a couple of days. I fixed some for my son's lunch last week and they stayed nice for about 2 days and even after that they didn't get dark brown. I don't know the ratio of salt to water, I just put some salt in a bowl and added water. I probably kept them in the water about a minute.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Great tip share the scare, I never heard of that. All I've heard is using lemon juice but that doesn't even make them last that long.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Do the apples pick up a salty taste?


----------



## ScaryChk (Oct 2, 2006)

Martha Stewart was just on the View today and she made a couple of different kinds of apples. One was caramel and the other was a candy coating. You could easily implement her ideas into your "apple bar". I think all the information is in the October issue of her magazine. She had all kinds of yummy topping suggestions too including crushed up toffee! Yum!


----------



## share the scare (Sep 12, 2007)

I think you can barely taste the salt. But you could try rinsing them off. I did a google search and there is some good information on different ways to keep apples from turning brown on the hormel.com website. At the top, click on knowledge. When that page comes up, in the search part, I wrote "keeping apples from turning brown" but I think you could just type in apples. There is a long list of topics and the first one is "all about apples." Click on that and towards the end of the page, there is information about keeping them from turning brown. They give lots of options and you can probably use something you already have on hand. I thought it was interesting because you can even use lemon-lime soda or apple juice. Hope this helps. Oh, and I put mine in a zipper bag and keep in the refrigerator.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Crushed Toffee... Genius!

I appreciate every one of your suggestions. Tallula, Share, Scary, and Natasha, who asked a question I had in mind as well. You guys are great.
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I took some slices out of the bag of pre sliced apples today and left them on the counter. They stayed white for about 3 hours. They just got dry, but that will happen to any apple. An easy topping I use on my apples is ice cream nut topping. It comes in little cans by the ice cream stuff. It's already chopped into the perfect size pieces. Just an easy alternative to chopping up peanuts. Another good topping I've used is sprinkles (jimmies). You can get them orange and brown and I think purple and black at that time of year. I have also used Orea crumbs and it's good.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

M&M minis, pistacios, crushed cinnamon disc candies or red hots, pecans, mini chocolate chips, ginger snaps, graham crackers.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow, awesome Idea spats! and lots of great tips everyone! I gotta try this at my party! my wife just woke up and reminded me of liquid peanut butter we have at work. I'll find out tomarrow where they get it .I was thinking to include mini hershey bars beside the apples to dip too.P.S. she's mad cause I got her thinking about this and she cant sleep!lol


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

tallula_g said:


> An easy topping I use on my apples is ice cream nut topping. It comes in little cans by the ice cream stuff. It's already chopped into the perfect size pieces. Just an easy alternative to chopping up peanuts.



Good idea! I am makeing an Apple Cake that has nuts in it and for garnish, I am always looks for a way to make a recipe easier!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but an apple slicer place with the apples will give fresh slices with minimum fuss, and you don't have to worry about browning.

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Last year I made a dip with cream cheese, Marzetti's caramel apple dip & heath bar bits. Everyone LOVED it! I'll search for the exact recipe if anyone is interested. When I found that recipe there was also a tip for keeping apples from turning brown: dip in pineapple juice. It worked great! Even the next day, what was left over still looked good. (and it made the apples taste even better!)


----------

